# Stars on Threads



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the significance of the "StarS" sometimes that are along side the threads. I see sometimes five stars and some or highlighted. Just curious as to purpose. Probably dumb question.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

They are Topic rating stars, when you access a topic you'll see the stars displayed in the upper-right of each topic page (i.e. just above the Prev Next[/b] links). When you find a topic that you think is above the normal chatter an deserves recognition. Then point to the star (i.e. 1-5) indicating just how good you think the topic is and click it with your mouse. The total ratings received from all MLS members is averaged, and that determines the final rating displayed for that topic.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That's nice to know, thanks. 
Next; What do the stars under our names mean? 

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

How many posts you have made. Now, you may notice that some are gold stars and some are not. I don't know about you but I like[/i] the gold stars! If you don't see gold under your name and want to, then I would invite you to become a part of MLS today! (The preceeding post is a shameless plug for MLS but is the sole opinion of the poster and does not necessarilly reflect the views and opinions of the rest of the MLS membership........but then again it may!)


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Different color stars?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Those 3 stars cover a bit... just on this thread from 413 to your 969... and it appears that Bruce is just as Golden.... 
Thanks for your time. 
John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 21 Nov 2009 10:06 AM 
{snip...}[/i] Next; What do the stars under our names mean? {snip...}[/i] John

The row of six stars under your user name in the Author column are tied to the number of replies that you've posted on MLS. The number displayed as Yellow/Gold is dependent on the number of replies you've posted.

In the old forum software (i.e. Snitz software, as seen in the archived topics) the color of the stars represented your membership type. On the new software there is no difference in the color of the stars for the various membership levels.

Green Stars = Standard MLS Membership Yellow/Gold Stars = 1st Class Membership
Silver/Grey Stars = Platinum Membership 

The star-to-post count on the old forum software was as is listed below. I've not seen a new listing for the new forum software, but just looking at various member's post count and the respective number of stars displayed for each. I don't think that ratio is still the same, the only one that can give a definitive answer to that is Shad.

1 Star.........0 = Hobo
2 Stars......1-9 = Passenger
3 Stars....10-99 = Brakeman
4 Stars..100-499 = Foreman
5 Stars..500-999 = Conductor
6 Stars....1000+ = Engineer


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Steve, 
Since we got improved those numbers don't tally..... 

and Bruce who doesn't have 1st class under his name has gold stars too... 

On a personal note I think platinum is an ugly metal! lol unless you like gun metal grey jewelry.... 

Thanks for your time, this knowledge is low on my G-fun scale... 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

Ditch the speed-reading and read what I typed.







I know things don't match up.









{snip...}[/i] On a personal note I think platinum is an ugly metal! lol unless you like gun metal grey jewelry.... {snip...}[/i] Hehehe, that may be but with what one can get for it because of it's industrial uses, if somebody wants to give me a couple of pounds of the stuff for free, I'm all for it.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Where the stars could come in handy as in some other forums is to allow members to rank their fellow members' knowledge and help (especially on automotive forums). 

Seperates the feed from the chaff rather quickly.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By SteveC on 22 Nov 2009 01:13 PM 
John

Ditch the speed-reading and read what I typed.







I know things don't match up.








zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Dang, there goes my perfect record.... was still on my second cup.


Will the judges take an; Oooops?

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Garrett 

In some quarters the rule is "He who speaks the most [or loudest] often knows the least". The premise is that the individual is trying to convince himself that he is "worthy of note". I consuder the quality of the information provided, not the amount of bandwidth an individual consumes to be a much better measure than any number of stars. Many people like to hear themselves talk [or see themselves in print]. I would be happier if there were no indication on MLS of how often some one had posted on the forums [fora?]; I consider it pretty much irrelavent to intelligent, informed discourse on technical subject matter. 

I know several highly knowledgable people who decline to respond because they are uninterested in the totally uninformed, opinionated blather that will follow their well reasoned explanation on a particular subject. 

Regards


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well said Jim. I agree completely.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I'd rather not have "post" counts either.
Though I don't subscribe to the theory that " "He who speaks the most [or loudest] often knows the least"
If this were true, I'd be considered a "blathering idiot" in some places, a "genius" in others.

Some people are more apt to engage in the banter or offer a word of encouragement. This is good, as it keeps the forums active.
Ralph


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I would be happier if there were no indication on MLS of how often some one had posted on the forums 

That's what we did on our "O Gauge Railroading" magazine forum, and after an initial flurry of protest when we made the change, things quickly got back to normal. The quantity of one's posts isn't relevant; what's said in the posts is all that really matters and is the true measure of its value.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I may wrong, however I believe tha Garrett was referring to the 'Topic Rating' stars.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 23 Nov 2009 08:44 PM 
Garrett 

In some quarters the rule is "He who speaks the most [or loudest] often knows the least". The premise is that the individual is trying to convince himself that he is "worthy of note". I consuder the quality of the information provided, not the amount of bandwidth an individual consumes to be a much better measure than any number of stars. Many people like to hear themselves talk [or see themselves in print]. I would be happier if there were no indication on MLS of how often some one had posted on the forums [fora?]; I consider it pretty much irrelavent to intelligent, informed discourse on technical subject matter. 

I know several highly knowledgable people who decline to respond because they are uninterested in the totally uninformed, opinionated blather that will follow their well reasoned explanation on a particular subject. 

Regards 

My point exactly. Not a number of posts, but a rating by peers to gain stars. As I said, it seems to work in the automotive forums especially. 

For example.

I post a problem with model X not doing Y correctly. It gets two replies. One fixes the problem, the other is unrelated (exactly what you are pointing out: where can I buy it, why did I buy it in the first place, it is too expensive, so I would not buy it, etc.) . Karma points would be left for the one poster that helped.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett

I understand your point, however, I bet the feature would wind up being used as a weapon, and in the long run cause the number of individuals participating to be reduced to a very few. Then the overall membership would dwindle also. Which would wind up producing the same type of atmosphere you hear referred to by former members of the smaller scales. Where the intent on MLS is to provide a place where everyone gets to participate on an equal footing.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Is this a social group or a technical group? 

Oh both...????


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh both for sure. But, as said, it could be a good aspect and one that would actually boost the equal footing, especialy for the noobs in the bunch, not sure how it would hurt it? Right now, anyone can give any thread all or no stars, regardless of if they have posted in it or even asked the question in the first place? Also think for member to member sales, an aspect of the forum I have in fact used.

As for the trend of Asperger's that goes on in the smaller scales (I have boxes of stuff from my prototype modelling days, I can rattle off the top of my head how to kitbash a PRR X54 in HO out of a Branchline kit) I would think that it would not lead to that aspect at all, as it would reward helpfulness from those that asked the question. But then my thoughts to this idea were, as stated by Erich Honecker:_ "Vorwärts immer rückwärts nimmer!"
_


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

The place where I think the ability of peer rating the individual and not just the particular toic, would arise with those questions where any answer given can only be the expression of a personal opinion. I mean look what happens at times now with just the written word.









e.g.
· What’s the best track?
· What’s the best method of laying track?
· What’s the best scale to use?
· What’s best method of powering my layout?
· Which vendor has the best equipment?
· What’s the best method of controlling my equipment?
· What’s the best sound system?
· What’s the best battery technology?
· What’s the best adhesive to use?
· What’s the best way to cut plastic?
· What’s the best paint to use?
· What’s the best remote control system?
· What’s the best method to make a raised layout?
· What’s the best type of lighting?
· What are the best metal wheel-set to use?
· What’s the best large-scale magazine?
· What’s the best way to bend track?
· Which is the best on-line supplier of large-scale?
etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Your post makes me think that the rating of subjective answers is a problem? This is where this idea could really come through. 

Suppose if a noob asked your very first question of what is the best track and they get replies, some from members with higher rep than the others. Good? Bad? I would think it would help give them some basis for a final (and educated and backed) decision. 

Otherwise, the three posts saying "Use XYZ's Track, it is the best" without backing, as the three guys that have not laid an inch of the stuff....might steer them in a bad direction. Versus someone say, that has years of different brands being used and and can give pro/con of each?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, I can't go along with your reasoning. We had this problem back in 2001. There were some people that would add a quick comment like "Me too!" to 15 or 20 posts each day. It was getting ridiculous. The post counts went away for awhile and the whole thing blew over. Adding stars to "rate" the perceived value of a posting is only asking for trouble...._big_ trouble! Steve is absolutely correct in that we could end up losing members just because of something like that! Quality will _always _trump quantity! That's why we come to MLS!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 24 Nov 2009 07:18 PM 
Sorry, I can't go along with your reasoning. Adding stars to "rate" the perceived value of a posting is only asking for trouble...._big_ trouble! Steve is absolutely correct in that we could end up losing members just because of something like that! Quality will _always _trump quantity! That's why we come to MLS!

The quality vs. quantity is the exact thing concept would help, so I am not sure why you don't agree with my argument, but then support it in your last sentences?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, a reasonable request. I think we both agree that we (meaning all of us) really don't like to have to read through whole threads of inane postings. BUT (and here's my example for my viewpoint) there are postings, threads, heck..._whole subjects_ that mean a lot to some people and which are barely palatable to others! I could name a couple of 20+ page threads currently or recently on MLS but I will go back to 2007 instead and just say "Supersocket!" I can talk about this because I was one of the vocal ones that posted and posted and posted. Whether we (meaning the "Jurrasic Park society") were right or wrong is irrelevant. The fact was that the topic was d*mned relevant to a bunch of us! Now, if someone (who just happens to be a member of MLS and also a proponent of the "Universal Socket" design) decides to make a posting and his posts are "reviewed" by giving them a no-star rating just because this group doesn't go along with his way of thinking, is that fair? He may have some extremely pertinent information but his postings are blacklisted from the word "Go!" Not good. It goes against the entire guiding principle of MLS! 

Now, another example, there is a thoughtful discussion going on and someone interjects a less-than-usefull comment (this happens over on LSC whenever an LGB topic shows up.) These things_ can_ degenerate into useless flame wars but that is really what our Moderators are for! It doesn't take long before the "offending" party figures out that their postings aren't being met with agreement and if the poster continues down this path, he begins to fall into the realm of TROLL. Do we really need star ratings to tell us this person is being a TROLL? 

Third, and probably the most relevant, are the newbies that come here. Some jump right on in but most (and I, myself, was one such) are hesitant to "speak out." We don't want to seem dumb by asking "stupid" questions. Every once in a while (fortunately a _great_ while here on MLS) someone answers one of these newbie's questions with an acerbic "You know, it would be nice if just _once _people would check the archives! We've only answered this question a _thousand_ times!!" Which is almost _guaranteed _to chase off a potential new large scaler from MLS and possibly the hobby as well! We _all _were there at one time and we all would have had a difficult time if we had experienced that! Now, add a low or no-star rating to this newbie's postings. Is it any different from telling them that their posts are worthless? 

When I say quality will always trump quantity I am talking about somebody who is interested in having six stars and the term "Engineer" next to their name. Inane two word posts are irritating, yes but they really haven't been a problem in recent years. Remember, MLS is like a very inclusive Large Scale club that just happens to meet on the internet! When posting, the Golden Rule is probably the best way to look at it. That's my reasoning anyway. I hope that clarifies my position.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 25 Nov 2009 11:53 AM 
Okay, a reasonable request. I think we both agree that we (meaning all of us) really don't like to have to read through whole threads of inane postings. 

Now, another example, there is a thoughtful discussion going on and someone interjects a less-than-usefull comment (this happens over on LSC whenever an LGB topic shows up.) These things_ can_ degenerate into useless flame wars but that is really what our Moderators are for! It doesn't take long before the "offending" party figures out that their postings aren't being met with agreement and if the poster continues down this path, he begins to fall into the realm of TROLL. Do we really need star ratings to tell us this person is being a TROLL? 

Third, and probably the most relevant, are the newbies that come here. Some jump right on in but most (and I, myself, was one such) are hesitant to "speak out." We don't want to seem dumb by asking "stupid" questions. Every once in a while (fortunately a _great_ while here on MLS) someone answers one of these newbie's questions with an acerbic "You know, it would be nice if just _once _people would check the archives! We've only answered this question a _thousand_ times!!" Which is almost _guaranteed _to chase off a potential new large scaler from MLS and possibly the hobby as well! We _all _were there at one time and we all would have had a difficult time if we had experienced that! Now, add a low or no-star rating to this newbie's postings. Is it any different from telling them that their posts are worthless? 

When I say quality will always trump quantity I am talking about somebody who is interested in having six stars and the term "Engineer" next to their name. Inane two word posts are irritating, yes but they really haven't been a problem in recent years. Remember, MLS is like a very inclusive Large Scale club that just happens to meet on the internet! When posting, the Golden Rule is probably the best way to look at it. That's my reasoning anyway. I hope that clarifies my position.









1. True. There can be some fun threads, and the occasional funny reply. No harm there. 

2. Well, things are different over there for assorted reasons. The mods here seem to do a fine job, better than a lot. Some let things go way to far, and the other extreme was about six years ago when I got banned from a Suzuki tech forum for reporting a SPAM message ONCE.

3. True, they do, and as you point out, apart from the odd and what should be uncalled for harsh comments of search first/post in wrong area, most get some good answers or direction. I think much of it is the search methods on this site lead a LOT to be desired. It could be worse, one of the Honda Tech boards, all posts by a newbies get a huge NOOB warning on their posts. Really a bit uncalled for, especially when someone that has "been in the motor trade" for for a living gets grouped with the 16 year old rice fan boys.....

4. Very clear, and I see the direction you are taking is the same as mine, but with a different means. And one that seems to work for the most part.

Thanks!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

The stars are indeed part of a rating system. It's not fully implemented yet. I'm going to be working on it over the next month. I have some time off coming up from work and plan on spending some time with MLS. When complete, I will put together a tutorial that explains the system. Also included in the system is a member rating of sorts. While is does not allow people to directly rate members, it rates members based on their participation in the community.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 25 Nov 2009 11:47 PM 
The stars are indeed part of a rating system. It's not fully implemented yet. I'm going to be working on it over the next month. I have some time off coming up from work and plan on spending some time with MLS. When complete, I will put together a tutorial that explains the system. Also included in the system is a member rating of sorts. While is does not allow people to directly rate members, it rates members based on their participation in the community. 

I am rated in many aspects of my life already. I come here to enjoy myself, learn and see what other people are doing.
Why should I, or anyone else. subject themselves to being rated on a hobby forum? 

Hobbies are supposed to be fun. We already have too many people who take things way too serious.
If I am subject to being rated here as a member, I will no longer participate here.
You can rate me "unimpressed" as well as "thoroughly disgusted". 

I guess I'll be having "fun" elsewhere.

Ralph


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I never paid any attention to the Stars. The number one reason I read a thread is if the topic interests me. What will bring me back to that thread is who else posted. 
Having been here a while and Knowing a lot of the people here and how they think. I will read a thread of certain names are showing up. 
New members are a treasure. A lot of times they have fresh ideas. Some times they ask a question that has been asked before and we get a whole new approach to things. 

You can rate me any way you want. I don't pay attention to them. Some times my input helps other times not. I know you will find this hard to believe but some times I make Mistakes and some times I am wrong. 

Proof that I am not infallible.....Remember my 480 LB tunnel?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the stars. I like the ability of people to "vote" on the thread themselves. 

Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 29 Nov 2009 08:12 AM 
I never paid any attention to the Stars. The number one reason I read a thread is if the topic interests me. What will bring me back to that thread is who else posted. 
Having been here a while and Knowing a lot of the people here and how they think. I will read a thread of certain names are showing up. 
New members are a treasure. A lot of times they have fresh ideas. Some times they ask a question that has been asked before and we get a whole new approach to things. 

You can rate me any way you want. I don't pay attention to them. Some times my input helps other times not. I know you will find this hard to believe but some times I make Mistakes and some times I am wrong. 

Proof that I am not infallible.....Remember my 480 LB tunnel?
...................................................................................................
Boy..J.J You hit the nail right on the head from our side. 
We don't look at the star thing either... We just look at the threads that catches our eye. Boy on mistakes .. Ya.. like your tunnel ( Hey it not going to fall in tho..).. Mine was a stupid thing having to re-do some areas on my layout. I had to build a trolley over a 35 foot fish pond. Then move one half bucket of cement at a time.. Cement all most set up before i could get all of the cement in place.
Latest was bridges problems that i had to come here to get some ideas and even i didn't use some, it gave me a choose to work with. 

So really don't care on rating and just happy to have a place to talk to friends.. We been around MLS when it only had less that a 100 members in it and we went under a differ name. 
Boy has this site grew.... 
The only think i kind of miss was under the members name show what part of the country they lived in and help understand where there coming from with there area problems or things they do..
Happy Hoidays to all..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah another old post revived. Seems like we have a trend going here.







. Any one else what to dig and bring another up for air. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I luv stars

There Sexy

Especially when deplode on some ladys at the club......


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry

Its Vodka Thursday.............


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

ok..it was funny once..barely.. 
not its just pointless.. 
please stop. 

Scot


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 09 Dec 2010 06:24 PM 
ok..it was funny once..barely.. 
not its just pointless.. 
please stop. 

Scot


----------

